# Which pet (dog) insurance ?



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Which is the best pet insurance for dogs, good cover, and will pay up if necessary.
Thankyou.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

When we were in the UK we had Petplan because at the time their top package included unlimited vets fees and guaranteed cover for life.

Here I spoke to many many insurers and they either limited the annual total cover to something silly like 2000€, or 1000 per condition for LIFE, or they have a clause saying they can refuse to renew at the end of each year. All 3 of those problems to me make pet insurance in Spain a silly investment.... I have 3 dogs so would rather stash 50 euros per dog aside every month and foot my own vet bills.

One broker even told me that in Spain if its going to cost more than 2000 then most people get a new dog! I was shocked!

So anyway, if you find a really good one that doesnt have any of the above limitations, I would be interested to hear about it too!


----------

